# Planning to Migrate



## Miss_L (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi 

I'm currently attempting to apply for registration as a health professional in NZ with a view to making the move to Taranaki/New Plymouth, Palmerston North, Waikato/Hamilton, or Wellington. Until my professional registration has passed I can't apply for jobs but until then I'm trying to do a bit of research about the areas I've been looking at. I'll be migrating by myself, and it will be the first time I've truly left the nest.

Mostly I'd like to know random things like what it's like to live in these areas, what facilities are available, what people do for fun (theatre/outdoors/music etc), and what areas to live in/avoid.

Also, I'd like to know if anyone (mostly other Australians) has imported their car to NZ and things regarding costs to ship car, customs and duty, and registration. I have a 2yr old car and would rather not part with it as it is a good car!

Cheers,
L.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Miss_L said:


> Hi  I'm currently attempting to apply for registration as a health professional in NZ with a view to making the move to Taranaki/New Plymouth, Palmerston North, Waikato/Hamilton, or Wellington. Until my professional registration has passed I can't apply for jobs but until then I'm trying to do a bit of research about the areas I've been looking at. I'll be migrating by myself, and it will be the first time I've truly left the nest. Mostly I'd like to know random things like what it's like to live in these areas, what facilities are available, what people do for fun (theatre/outdoors/music etc), and what areas to live in/avoid. Also, I'd like to know if anyone (mostly other Australians) has imported their car to NZ and things regarding costs to ship car, customs and duty, and registration. I have a 2yr old car and would rather not part with it as it is a good car! Cheers, L.


Good luck with that.
Took my wife a bit of time to fight through the registration red tape so she was able to work as a health professional here.
Have you done the IELTS test ?
You'll pro'ly not need this for immigration, but you will need it for the registration / any job here to prove you have their satisfactory level of English.
You will need to do the harder of the two tests - the academic one.
My wife is English through and through with English born and bred parents and she found some of the test hard but did pass with a high score but not perfect as she expected.

I have experience of Wellington and Hamilton so what specifically would you want to know ?

Cheers


----------

